# BMOQ= BOTC?



## jlf6 (10 Nov 2010)

Hello everyone, I have a sensitive subject with which I need advice.

I have recently commissioned from the ranks after 6 years (P reserve) and have been granted BMOQ as an equivalency. The training officer for my new unit  is insistent that I need BOTC before I proceed to my trades training; ever though he acknowledges my BMOQ equivalency. When reviewing the PO's for the course they include such things as NBC, C7, drill, etc. Essentially all the things that would happen on a BMQ.  Further research from this site has shown me that BOTC and BMOQ are the same course, just a different name.

Am I correct in assuming that BOTC and BMOQ are the same course now?

If this is indeed the case, are there any documents with which I can reference to support this?

It is a little frustrating to be faced with the prospect of having to do three months of a course which I am qualified to instruct on.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Nov 2010)

Well, they cant realy send you on BOTC........there's no such thing anymore.

They cant send you on BMOQ as you have received equivalency. I dont see what is that your Trg O doesnt understand.


----------



## dimsum (10 Nov 2010)

They are the same.  For proof, I doubt the Trg O would be able to find a loading msg for an upcoming BOTC.


----------



## jlf6 (10 Nov 2010)

Thank you for the fast responses everyone.

He sent me course details from last years course and has stated the loading messages haven't come out yet (Course doesn't start until February.)

I wish there was a politically correct way to draw his attention to this little detail as I don't want to burn any bridges; however, at the same time I am quite frustrated.

The information I have received thus far has been helpful in making me feel like at least I am not crazy.

Someone has recommended to me submitting a PLAR for BOTC as a way to get around this challenge.  Seems sensible if the obstacles remain in place.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2010)

No PLAR required: you have it.  

My question: what trade are you?  That will affect your next course.


----------



## jlf6 (10 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No PLAR required: you have it.
> 
> My question: what trade are you?  That will affect your next course.



Nursing Officer. I was accepted for transfer by my new unit as I have a specialized skill set that I was told was in demand ( I work in an ICU at a major tertiary care center in western Canada).

I re-badged so I could deploy with these skills (Role 3, etc) but am un-deployable until my trades course (BNOC). 

thanks for help


----------



## tabernac (10 Nov 2010)

jlf6 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the fast responses everyone.
> 
> He sent me course details from last years course and has stated the loading messages haven't come out yet (Course doesn't start until February.)
> 
> ...



Your TrgO sounds like quite the guy. (Awesome leader much?)

IMO, as far as correcting the error of his ways, see if you can contact someone else who is versed in the ways of the training system, and get your TrgO to talk to the 3rd party. While getting PLAR to help you out should not be required (why your TrgO doesn't understand BMOQ=BOTC is mind-numbing), it would certainly prove your case right. In my experience with PLAR, they're awesome, and get stuff done right quick.

Good luck sorting your issue out.


----------



## jlf6 (10 Nov 2010)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Your TrgO sounds like quite the guy. (Awesome leader much?)
> 
> IMO, as far as correcting the error of his ways, see if you can contact someone else who is versed in the ways of the training system, and get your TrgO to talk to the 3rd party. While getting PLAR to help you out should not be required (why your TrgO doesn't understand BMOQ=BOTC is mind-numbing), it would certainly prove your case right. In my experience with PLAR, they're awesome, and get stuff done right quick.
> 
> Good luck sorting your issue out.



My only other local training contact within the medical branch is a LOG finance officer (new to the training O position) who knows less. I don't want to go over anyone's head, but would it be inappropriate to contact 1 Fld Amb in Edmonton (my area) to see if I could get some assistance?  I feel like it would and I have a good idea of where they would probably tell me to go...

Again, you guys are awesome


----------



## aesop081 (10 Nov 2010)

You cant get a PLAR for a course that does not exist (BOTC).

You have the qualification already, plain and simple.


----------



## jlf6 (10 Nov 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You cant get a PLAR for a course that does not exist (BOTC).
> 
> You have the qualification already, plain and simple.



I understand this....others need to be made to (in a friendly sort of way).


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Nov 2010)

jlf6 said:
			
		

> Again, you guys are awesome


This is the only part I read


:rofl:


Now, to be fair, I would offer that given that BOTC no longer exists as a course, and given that all CF officers need BOMQ (or equivalent), then your current training officer has what we call RTFO-itis.  Anyway, the best bet is to get clarification from your current Trg O, and if he/she wishes to press the point, just ask him/her for the joining instructions for said "BOTC".

Now, there may be some other course out there that you need, and the trg O is just messing up the letters.  So, confirm, and don't go back and say "Some guy on the interwebs told me to tell you to get stuffed".


----------



## tabernac (11 Nov 2010)

jlf6 said:
			
		

> I understand this....others need to be made to (in a friendly sort of way).





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You cant get a PLAR for a course that does not exist (BOTC).
> 
> You have the qualification already, plain and simple.



While you're right CA, PLAR might be the OPs only avenue of approach. PLAR, being an authority on matters related to TRG, would be able to set jlf6's TrgO straight. (in a friendly sort of way)


----------



## jlf6 (11 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Now, there may be some other course out there that you need, and the trg O is just messing up the letters.  So, confirm, and don't go back and say "Some guy on the interwebs told me to tell you to get stuffed".



And that is the exact "misunderstanding" that I want to avoid. You guys have given me some great ideas and now I have a few different avenues I am going to approach (on top of asking for the BMOQ PO's and giving him the chance to connect the dots).


----------



## CombatDoc (11 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Now, to be fair, I would offer that given that BOTC no longer exists as a course, and given that all CF officers need BOMQ (or equivalent)...


Health Services runs a BOTC in Borden specifically for Health Svcs personnel.  I'm not sure what the MITE code is, but everyone refers to the course as HS BOTC.  This may be what the Trng O is referring to.

jlf6, if you're hoping to deploy to the NATO Role 3 in KAF an an ICU nurse you'd better hurry, as we are unlikely to have (m)any more opportunities there if we leave Kandahar as planned after Roto 11.


----------



## jlf6 (11 Nov 2010)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Health Services runs a BOTC in Borden specifically for Health Svcs personnel.  I'm not sure what the MITE code is, but everyone refers to the course as HS BOTC.  This may be what the Trng O is referring to.
> 
> jlf6, if you're hoping to deploy to the NATO Role 3 in KAF an an ICU nurse you'd better hurry, as we are unlikely to have (m)any more opportunities there if we leave Kandahar as planned after Roto 11.



Agreed, Re: ROTO 11, which is why I would like to get my trades training finished now. But if it doesn't work out, I will survive. I have been told that CCNO's are still needed in other places, though what those places may be elude me at the present. 

You are probably right with the HS BOTC, though from my understanding of the outline this is even a more easy, relaxed course then BMOQ with more self study and less "stress".  Either way I am going to contact the PLAR people and see if BMOQ is equivalent to HS BOTC...if not ,I throw my hands up in the air.


----------

